# can rabbits eat dry weetabix



## lucylocket (Apr 4, 2005)

because ive heard they can eat dry ryvitas 

varna xxxx


----------



## JimD (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi varna,

Here's the post from Buck commenting on Weetabix...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*JimD is quite correct in his reasoning,Ibelieve. I used to feed our buns shredded wheat, a similarproduct as Jim points out, as a treat, which they enjoyed verymuch. Because of the carbs, which convert to sugarI believe, the shredded wheat was given in moderate amountsonly.

I doubt that one can give a bun too much fiber, but do not knowthat as a fact, so don't hold me to that statement.[highlight= #ffff88]Weetabix would probably provide Lucywith a nice, occasional, inexpensive treat.

I stopped using shredded wheat because there are so many healthy treatsavailable. I just recently bought some Cheerios in anattempt to find a treat that Miss Ernestine would react favorably tobecause she is such a fussy and picky eater.Didn't work, sothe rest of the herd will be treated to the occasional cheerios as aresult until the box is gone. LOL

Buck*


----------

